# [Q] samsung galaxy ace duos GT-S6802 Double Tap while calling



## onix17_5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear all,

please i wanna ask about the double tap when someone to call me on phone i have samsung galaxy ace duos gt-s6802.
so when some one call or i make a call, there is this lock appears and say double tap to unlock, its really annoying, i dont know from where to remove this option i cant seem to find it anywhere in the settings. please if any one have a solution let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## bizlly (Sep 24, 2012)

onix17_5 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> please i wanna ask about the double tap when someone to call me on phone i have samsung galaxy ace duos gt-s6802.
> so when some one call or i make a call, there is this lock appears and say double tap to unlock, its really annoying, i dont know from where to remove this option i cant seem to find it anywhere in the settings. please if any one have a solution let me know.
> ...

Click to collapse



as far as i know you cant remove that lock because the phone doesnt have proximity sensor... maybe this feature will be disable or modified in a custom rom


----------



## onix17_5 (Sep 24, 2012)

bizlly said:


> as far as i know you cant remove that lock because the phone doesnt have proximity sensor... maybe this feature will be disable or modified in a custom rom

Click to collapse



Thanks, but are your sure it will be disabled or modified in a custom rom?
and please what is the differ between the normal rom and the custom rom?


----------



## Aashish-kkhckr (Sep 27, 2012)

onix17_5 said:


> Thanks, but are your sure it will be disabled or modified in a custom rom?
> and please what is the differ between the normal rom and the custom rom?

Click to collapse



Check here for Custom ROm >>

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1894194

or see my signature...!

THE ONLY DEVELOPMENT GOING ON FOR ACE DUOS- BY Me


----------



## onix17_5 (Sep 27, 2012)

kkhckr said:


> Check here for Custom ROm >>
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1894194
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, So basically you are saying that if i install your custom Rom the annoying lock while calling will go away right?


----------



## zahinaja91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*double tap to unlock*

hey you can try to root your phone first so after you can delete the dialer app by using app like link2sd or any app that required root and can uninstall any app that came with the firmware and download anothe dialer from playstore
 ( maybe this can help) not tested  but you can try it and if the problem still exist you can reinstall the stock firmware


----------



## blackrose1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I jave galaxy pocket and i have this problem too!!! 

Help if you know hove to renove double tap on screen ro unlock screen wile calling


----------

